# Might have to give up my four ratties. Murrieta, CA



## Arbutus (Jul 31, 2010)

I have four really amazing rats, one (Mary) is a double rex BEW and is absulutly the _best_ rat I have ever had. Extremely affectionate and smart. Then I have a hairless dumbo blue girl named Mi'jah, she has a couple issues and is a little skittish but still very sweet, loves shoulder rides. Then there's Abie and Army both black hooded. Abie is very sweet also, a little stand offish at first but a true cuddle bug. Army is more the mom of the group and knows how to put others in there place but looves to be pet and fall asleep in someones shirt.
They are all a little over 6 months.
I don't have enough money to care for them every month and they recently chewed threw there cages (both the same brand) and are now in a jimmy rigged cage that isn't the best for them. I want them to stay together and go to the best home out there. I might be able to split them into pairs. You can have all there supplies and I can tell you a lot more about them if you message me.


----------

